# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Shaadi Ka Iraada ;)

## Rizzy139

hmm...tinkin of marriage peeps...ne offers :P...?...wel ? ? ? 

(only females wil b considered)

----------


## soni kuri

Rizzy....wot abt me?.........anytime 4 u........lolz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol  :Big Grin:  tumhari umar 17 hai aur abhi se jaldi par ghai kya shaadi ki?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rizzy139

socha...samja...erm..if u and miss takia cum as a package..then..sure why not?>..il ave 2 ask my 1st wife first tho?

----------


## soni kuri

hahahaha rizzy

----------


## Rizzy139

yer miss sweety...i jus cant wait u c...Mmm the joys of marriage?...arguing?..more arguing...fun (sometimes..if she can b arsed)..but yer..more arguing...divorce  :Big Grin: ..yep..cant wait

----------


## *Fatima*

lol rizzy is guy or gal name

----------


## soni kuri

ufffffffff!!!! tauba. aaj kal ke larke

----------


## Miss_Sweet

O ya..aaj kal ke larke..----> :rnop:

----------


## Rizzy139

lol...hmm...kyaaaaaa?...its the girls that are always causing the problems!...:'(

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh noooooo phir se shoro :rnop:

----------


## Rizzy139

lol...hmm...kyaaaaaa?...its the girls that are always causing the problems!...:'(

----------


## Rizzy139

sory..compz freeeezing...phir se shoro?? :P..ive only jus startd miss sweety

----------


## Rizzy139

and WHY dnt my image work :@ :@ :@ :'(

----------


## Miss_Sweet

pehle bhi yeh itni baar ho chuka hai  :Big Grin:  i mean har jagah larke woh karte hain larkian yeh karti hain aur blabla blaaaa :P

----------


## Rizzy139

hmm....u sayin..i shud stay single?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

maine yeh kab kaha :duno;

----------


## soni kuri

kool kool..hehe

----------


## Miss_Sweet

whats kool soni kuri?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rizzy139

hmm..!..!..!..!..!..!..! lol..k..i wil marry..and il name ma first daughter..erm..NOT after u :P...

----------


## soni kuri

u 2

----------


## waffa

acha tu aap ka kia irada hai sweeto ji

----------


## Rizzy139

sweeto ji huh :P..admirer?..o..random ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> acha tu aap ka kia irada hai sweeto ji


uhm...abhi koi irada nahi hai :whistle;

----------


## *Fatima*

lol mera bhi inshallah mein bachon se shadi nahi karti lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:rolling; @ Fatima

----------


## Rizzy139

lol...bachiyo se karti ho fatima :|

----------


## *Fatima*

nahi eik khubsurat admi se aur wo bhi salman khan

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ya rite ADMI... woh bhi bura :rolling;

----------


## Rizzy139

acha...wel...i lykd him as an actor..til i found out e was a propa alcaholic..stil..hes a gud actor i suppose

----------


## Miss_Sweet

sun rahi ho fatima :P

----------


## *Fatima*

i no he is good so i marry him

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uski age pata hai kya hai  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## *Fatima*

kya howa admi hai

----------


## Rizzy139

admi nahin...aada admi hai!...hehe...e cudnt last 5 minz..i bet he has 25 breaks every fite scene he films!...

----------


## *Fatima*

zara salman ko keh kar dek na ke wo adh admi hai phire app ko pata chliga ke wo poora hai ya adha

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:rolling;

oye hoye...yeh pyaar bhi na bari cheez hai :wink: :bg:

----------


## *Fatima*

han tu phire

----------


## Rizzy139

lol...hmm...bring it onnnnnnnn :P...1 side kick shud do him...hel hrt his back gettin up!..bhooda

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:rolling;

acha fatima...jeejo se milwa rahi ho? :wink:

----------


## *Fatima*

tu app ko jalan kio ho rahi hai wo budah hai hum razi hai na bass

----------


## Rizzy139

masha allah then..am i invited 2 the wedding?...

----------


## *Fatima*

yes every 1

----------


## Rizzy139

do u no hes killed sum1?...c,mon..u wna marry a murderer?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

fatima mujhe sabse pehle shaadi ka card bejhna :bg:

----------


## *Fatima*

jab alah insan ko maff kar sakta hai tu hum kya cheez hai our galti insan se hi hote hai agar allah na kare abb kisko app ka car se accident kya tu is ka matlan app murdere hoge i don think

----------


## Rizzy139

kyuuuuuuuuuuu?...wots so special bout u???..

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kioke main uski sis ho :P

----------


## *Fatima*

lol she is my sis

----------


## Miss_Sweet

its same na... :whistle;

----------


## Rizzy139

lol...sory..my bad...my bad....my bad....my bad...is that enuff???..can i ave da 2nd card :P...il b the .. .e. .r. . m ..shoafer :S..

----------


## *Fatima*

yani kya

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz  :Big Grin:  kya fayda hai...2nd mile ya last....invite to usne karna hi karna hai  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rizzy139

yani..il drive round ur wedding car!....hmm...ur rite...i tink i need 2 speak 2 salman..he mite sort me da 1st card?

----------


## *Fatima*

kisko invite karna hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:duh;

sab ko ! :P

----------


## Rizzy139

mujkoooooooooo

----------


## *Fatima*

sweet0 ko ok magar app ko nahi coz u said he is bad n old our badmen shadi tu app ki ho rahi thi merei nahi

----------


## Rizzy139

hehe...il beat it out of him den :$

----------


## *Fatima*

yyyyyyyyyyyyy

----------


## Rizzy139

cus i wna b the first :'(:'(:'(

----------


## *Fatima*

lol i will be the 1st dulhan jo hoon

----------


## Rizzy139

lol...dulha to me hu lekin :S

----------


## *Fatima*

lol im tolking about salman not u

----------


## Rizzy139

hawwwwwwwwww...hmm..im sure dis forum is "i wna get married"...:'(..talk bout rubin it in ma face...thought i had ma 2nd wife sorted there!

----------


## *Fatima*

huh 2nd wife in ur dream

----------


## Rizzy139

lol...nah...im satisfied wit my 1st :P...oi...wat bout dreams?...yer..im a dreamer..and wat :P

----------


## *Fatima*

wot i do if u dreamer

----------


## Rizzy139

okkkkkkk okkkkkkkk . . . . . . . . .wel..congrats on ur marriage den...

----------


## *Fatima*

LOL NOT YET

----------


## Rizzy139

lol...wel..duno if il b alive wen it duz happen..so..jus incase ok?

----------


## *Fatima*

no need coz i marri him onli in my dream not real

----------


## Rizzy139

lol ok ok..not HIM..but..in REALITY wen u doo get married..i was the 1st 2 congratulate arite?

----------


## *Fatima*

lol mayb but i'll marri when im 27

----------


## Rizzy139

probz around 21 4 me ...hmm! lol...so..4 / 5 years tym 4 both of uz ey!..

----------


## *Fatima*

yani kya matlab

----------


## Rizzy139

matlab...in 4 years tym..il probz b married..and..in 5 years time..ul probz b married......

----------


## *Fatima*

nahi ur rong we don no wot will happen afta 5mnt so i cant say if i get marred or not

----------


## Rizzy139

loll okkkkk...wel..got sooo many exams..duno wen il b on agen...tc yer..im off now..allah hafiss..say byee 2 ya sis iswel x

----------


## *Fatima*

ok bye

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol  :Big Grin:  funny conservation  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

sachi tu raat ko complete karenge

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kya? shaadi?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## *Fatima*

LOL NAHI I MEAN TOLKING

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzz oh ok :bg:

----------


## *Fatima*

tu rizzy bro kider hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mujhe kya pata

----------


## *Fatima*

shayad shadi ni kar na hai chalo acha hai galz ki jaan bachi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hahaha

no he is here  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

werez he

----------


## Miss_Sweet

abhi online tha :duno;

----------


## *Fatima*

lol nahi tha

----------


## Miss_Sweet

opsss...meri ankhon ne dokha khaya

----------


## *Fatima*

nahi ami ap ka chasma kedar hai

----------


## waffa

ami fati kiss ko kha rahe hoo 
zara socho  u r my sis

----------


## *Fatima*

lol i no

----------


## Rizzy139

alrite ladiessssss...jus doing ma work now..thought il cum n chat 4 abit...erm...i stil wna marry..and..da girls gna b luky..NOT BECHARI!!! lol

----------


## *Fatima*

lol who said

----------


## Rizzy139

"shayad shadi ni kar na hai chalo acha hai galz ki jaan bachi" das a quote from urself fatima!! lol...hmm...page 6

----------


## *Fatima*

yes tu

----------


## Rizzy139

lol....hmm....how r ya...??? ne luk wit salman bhai?

----------


## *Fatima*

no i don wait him im tolking to him on msn lol joking

----------


## Rizzy139

lol...wel..i was talkin 2 ma wife 2 b on msn...but...she decided showering was more important than talkin to me..so..shes gone now  :Frown:

----------


## *Fatima*

r u marred

----------


## Rizzy139

wife 2 b * * * :P lol..nah..jus sum1 i care for ALOT and am willing 2 tie a not wit  :Wink: ..i no..im 17...future planin tho init  :Wink:  lol

----------


## *Fatima*

who iz she

----------


## Rizzy139

erm...a VERY close friend...wel :P more than a friend  :Wink:  lol...but yer..insha allah..c wat happens  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

ok ok our

----------


## Rizzy139

kuch nahinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn... lol..im wachin "Dosti"...hmm..not a bad film

----------


## *Fatima*

i dont lyk dosti acoterz

----------


## Rizzy139

lol..wel...erm *cough* lara dutta is likable :P ... lol...hmm...i dnt lyk bobbyz actin..akshay is aite tho

----------


## *Fatima*

han jo bhi ho i don lyk them i no onli salman zindbad

----------


## Rizzy139

hmm... ok ok ok ... il wach "Maine Pyar Kiya" later ok ?

----------


## *Fatima*

u hv to

----------


## Rizzy139

lolll ok ok ok i will!...str8 afta "maine pyar kyu kiya!"

----------


## *Fatima*

u r fault no one told u to love lol

----------


## Rizzy139

lol..no1 eva tells u 2..it jus happens..ul c 4 urself sum day! :P

----------


## *Fatima*

no way i no how to control my self

----------


## Rizzy139

lol...thats what i thought kasam...but ..u will find out 4 urself :P

----------


## *Fatima*

i told u no way me n love kabhi nahi

----------


## Rizzy139

lol...hmm..u stayin single rest of ur life den?...kidin...challo..jo kehna hai keh do!...only time wil tel

----------


## *Fatima*

i tell u no love last tym

----------


## Rizzy139

ok ok ok ok ok ... dont shout  :Frown:  lol...hmm!...ok.....wot do u do neway..u a student??

----------


## *Fatima*

yes

----------


## Rizzy139

cool...wat area?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

o.O

----------


## Rizzy139

i mean lyk..wat U STUDYING! lol...hi sweet

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hi hi rizzy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Rizzy139

lol..lekin...yaha 2 sab dekte hai?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to? darte ho kya? :bg:

----------


## Rizzy139

lol..darne ke kyaaaaaaa baath hai??

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yehi to main tumse pooch rahi hoon... :whistle;

----------


## Rizzy139

hmmmmmm...ok ok ok ok ... soo....kya hayal hai aap ka?...shaadi mujhe karny chahiya? :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol...karlo shaadi... main kaun hoti hoon tumhe rokne wali :P

----------


## Rizzy139

lol . . . . hmmm challo...agly baar jab me usay dekho ga..mein usay keh doo ga!.." :Wink: ...meri zindagi banogie  :Wink: " lol..in 4 years time ofcourse 8-)

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol  :Big Grin:  ok keh dena n gud luck :wink:

----------


## Rizzy139

thankyou lol  :Smile:  . . . ....agar usne NA kaha..il die...aga YAA kaha..il cum bak n tel u :P

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ya zaroor batana..aur marne se pehle bhi bata dena :P lolz kiddin

----------


## Rizzy139

lol...il die on the spot tho???? . . . . x RIP RIZY x lol..nah..im pretty confident i wont ave 2 die  :Wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz acha ji phir bhi gudd luck again :P

----------


## Rizzy139

lol..thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nemo problemo :wink:

----------


## Rizzy139

lol...hmm....naila..i got a match in 15 minz..so..i neeed 2 go and get readyyyyyy lol..tc of yaself..byeeeeeee x

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ok bye bye

----------


## waffa

kia baat hai ...........

kia ho raha tha ji yahan miss ji.........???

----------


## *Fatima*

omg dulhe raja is gone lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> kia baat hai  ...........
> 
> kia ho raha tha ji yahan miss ji.........???


khud dekh lo...kuch bhi nahi howa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> omg dulhe raja is gone lol


haan...leiken aya tha :bg:

----------


## *Fatima*

kab bechare dulhan talash karte karte tired hoge

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol nahi woh use poochne gae hain :bg:

----------


## *Fatima*

lol koun HAI WO

----------


## Miss_Sweet

i dunno  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

ok jane do

----------


## waffa

jiss jo jane day rahe hoo

----------


## *Fatima*

rizzy ke dulhan ko

----------


## waffa

fati r u mad kiss ki bat kar rahe hoo............???

----------


## *Fatima*

not about u about rizzy

----------


## Rizzy139

poooooch liya..and..i aint dead  :Big Grin:  ...  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## Gkfocus

:td: :td:

----------


## Rizzy139

nice post GKfocus * claps *

----------


## *Fatima*

hi dulhe raja ho r u?

----------


## Rizzy139

me teek taak thankyou...wel...im SH*T actually...got bout 6 hours coursework 2 do..and..only got 4 hours 2 doi it :'( lol..app kaisay hai?

----------


## *Fatima*

hum ok our

----------


## Rizzy139

aur kuch nahin :'(...i beta get started on that work..il stil b chatin...im jus gna b slowwwwwwwwwwwww lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Oyeeeee hi hi hi rizzy  :Big Grin:  kya jawab mila tumhe us se??

----------


## Rizzy139

usne NA nahin kaha  :Big Grin: ...yay

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehe ok  :Stick Out Tongue:  congratz

----------


## Rizzy139

lol thankyou

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to shaadi kab kar rahe ho?

----------


## Rizzy139

erm..insha allah...in 2 / 3 years tym  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Ok kool  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rizzy139

lol . . i am only 17 rememba....

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to fir?

----------


## Rizzy139

lol..kuch nahin..how are ya?

----------


## *Fatima*

me fine lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

usne mujhe poocha hai :bg: iam fine how r u rizzy?

----------


## waffa

lolz kia baat hai wessy sweeto i m also fine lolz

----------


## *Fatima*

lol

----------


## Miss_Sweet

:duno;

----------


## waffa

tume kia ho gaya main tu haal he byan kia hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

mujhe KUCH bhi nahi howa...

----------


## waffa

koi tu topic kay mutabic aap ka kia irada hai shaadi ka ..............???

----------


## *Fatima*

wow sweet0 u getting marred

----------


## waffa

fati i m talkina abt topic not abt marriege

----------


## *Fatima*

which topic

----------


## waffa

where u r postin see da topic

----------


## *Fatima*

where tell me

----------


## ziddibilli

i just became available yesterday

----------


## *Fatima*

welcom here

----------


## waffa

y awell cum hee billi

----------


## Rizzy139

huz taken over my topic :'(:'(:'(

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

aray yai kia hoa essay

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Rabb jaane :bg:

----------


## waffa

ok tu iss topic ka purpose kia hai .......kia aap ko pata hai

----------


## *Fatima*

lol y dulhe raja is crying

----------


## waffa

aray kis ki baat ho rahe hai .........???

----------


## Rizzy139

lol..dulhe raja aint cryin..cus..hes gna b a dulha rememba  :Big Grin:  lol.....wots the purpose of this topid..wel..im an honest guy..original purpose was 2 get ma 15 posts dun..and..get sumit of ma chest  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

hi dulhe raja were is ur wife

----------


## waffa

lolz he just losted her ...........

----------


## Rizzy139

i losted her? lol . . . ive got her in my heart ok..she wont b by my side fora few years yet..but..she noz wat she means 2 me..so..its all gud

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kya howa rizzy? :duno;

----------


## Rizzy139

lol..i aint lost her...!..i was quoting Waffa.. lol..i didnt kno "Losted" was a word..but..ok..hmm

----------


## Miss_Sweet

oh acha  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

sorRy dear

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kisko sorry keh rahe ho?

----------


## waffa

rizzy ko aur aap ko topic main baat karni chahie na .......shadi ka kia irada hai lolz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

abhi tak koi...irada nahi hai :wis;

----------


## waffa

tu topic main likho muje kiun bata rahe hoo 

wesy kub irada karo gi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

to topic mein hi likha hai...

sochoon ghi  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *Fatima*

waffa sweeto ko sochne do don disturb her

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ahooo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *Fatima*

tu kya jawab hai app ka sochne ke baad

----------


## Miss_Sweet

abbhi socha nahi :whistle;

----------


## waffa

chalo osch kay bata dena

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ok :P

----------


## *Fatima*

come on tell me sweeto

----------


## waffa

nahe bataye gi

----------


## *Fatima*

y

----------


## waffa

muje bata hai na

----------


## *Fatima*

kya pata hai

----------


## waffa

jo uss kay dil main hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

acha? :wis; kya hai mere dil mein?

----------


## manni9

> acha?  :wis; kya hai mere dil mein?


dil
it works like a pump humare jisim main khoon roonwaan dawaan rakhta hea  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lOl mujhe yeh aapse better pata hai :P

----------


## manni9

kyun mere paas dil nahi hea ya aap ke paas 2 hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

3 hain  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## manni9

tum aliean ho kya  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## waffa

> 3 hain


 :ang9: aik muje mile ga kia.............???? :givefl;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

eik haina aapke paas?  :Stick Out Tongue:  :P

----------


## waffa

lakin woo b nahe hai na ab ..........aap key bass tu 3 hain wessy b

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhm to eik lelo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## waffa

tu iss ka mutlib hai aap ka dil humare pass hai ...........?????????? rite na

----------


## manni9

aheem aheem  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Fatima*

lol wots romg manni9

----------


## Rizzy139

1 more week of exams  :Frown:  lol...kya baath hai phir...mujhe batao nah...i aint been on a few days...wat av i misd :P lol...aur.??

----------


## *Fatima*

aur kouch nahi

----------


## Miss_Sweet

> aheem aheem


ehm aapka abhi tak ghala kharab hai? :P

----------


## waffa

baatain he kuch iss tar ki hai kay gala tu kia aur b kuch harab ho jata hai

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzz kya matlab  :Big Grin:

----------


## waffa

aray yahan dilo ka exchange ho raha tha woo b sub kay sumne  lolzzzz

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzz  :Big Grin:  to phir kya howa :P

----------


## waffa

aray kia hoa  dil ki baat hai na tu sumja karo na

----------


## Miss_Sweet

hehehe lol

----------


## soni kuri

aye haye....... :up;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

kya howa :whistle;

----------


## waffa

ussy sumj aa gaye lakin aap ko nahe aa rahe missO

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I no...mujhe aisi baton ki samajh nahi aati...aap samjha do na..PYAR se :P

----------


## quintocent

:bg: Hi Peeeeeeeps..........SHAADI KABHI NA KERNA SHAADI IZ SHIT...............JUST WATCH SALAM NAMASTEE............!!!!!!!!! 8-)

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolzzzz

----------


## sulemanz

........

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Wats dat??

----------


## waffa

> I no...mujhe aisi baton ki samajh nahi aati...aap samjha do na..PYAR se :P


acha ...... :blush: batao kitne piyar say sumjao ...... :hug1:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

uhm...jitne pyar se samjhana aata hai aapko :bg:

----------


## waffa

aray swet heart yai sumja chah rahe ho ya merre piyar ka imtehaan lay rahe ho ???

----------


## Miss_Sweet

lolz :P jO bhi samjho :P

----------

